

Dying grandmother uses Oculus Rift to walk outside again  - dayyan
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/19/5629778/dying-grandmother-uses-oculus-rift-to-walk-outside-again
Dying grandmother uses Oculus Rift to walk outside again
======
wittjeff
I can't help but think of this scene from Soylent Green:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOV8mBjHHYg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOV8mBjHHYg)

